# Is RPN Havoc the best prohormone for sale?



## theinformer (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for a decent prohormone and have read some good things about  xxxxx being one of the best ones you can get. I have also read some negative things about it. I know one guy personally who had great results with it. Have any of you used this brand?

Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks,

theinformer


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 20, 2014)

No links allowed especially when you try to shill your products. Please read the rules, next time it's a temp ban


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 20, 2014)

Get em doc


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 20, 2014)

I've got to get ferocious on these guys lmao. No mercy as my boy Bundy always says!


----------



## theinformer (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry, I did not know links were not allowed.. Now can anyone help me out by answering the question...or?


----------



## theinformer (Jan 21, 2014)

And it is not my product.. I havent bought anything yet.. I am trying to figure out if this is what I need or not and if anyone has had any experience with this brand


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 21, 2014)

theinformer said:


> And it is not my product.. I havent bought anything yet.. I am trying to figure out if this is what I need or not and if anyone has had any experience with this brand



If that's the case then My apologies for calling you a shill.


----------

